# Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced the Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition will be available in dealer showrooms January 2010. The concept debuted in Las Vegas during the 2008 SEMA (Specialty Equipment Market Association) show. Following the SEMA show the concept was displayed at TDI Cup races throughout the country, where it was well received by enthusiasts and consumers alike...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

So bascially... a TDi jetta with a thunderbunny kit


----------



## teo_R32 (Mar 6, 2008)

seems like it... probably to commemorate their running in the 24 hrs at nordschleife.


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Rubber_Ducky)*

...and seemingly no engine mods


----------



## Scirocco king (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

ANy pics of the interior?


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

and GLI/GTI brakes
and GLI/GTI suspension
and Interlagos interior
I see a lot more than just a body kit and stickers (though the kit is nice as well).


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

Interest peaked......
Anymore pictures available? Interior, etc?


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

looks like a very cool car, could see this one being my next daily driver. Would love to see more as well...


----------



## ImRollin (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*

Nice, I like it alot!!!


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*




































WRONG ENGINE!


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (GS Audio)*

Seems like a Jetta "GTD" kind of... 
but.. I still like the one they showed at LA two years ago that never appeared I think it was called TDI Sport:








It was a GLI with the TDI motor and externally just looked like a sleeper Jetta.


----------



## ruck (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

thing is pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Foxtrot 3 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (jayparry)*

I think it looks cool, but really wish VW could have seen to fit the 170hp version of the engine as opposed to the 140hp version.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (CSlowR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSlowR32* »_



































WRONG ENGINE!

agreed they should put the motor that they used in the TDI cup cars... 170 hp and like 223lbs. if i'm not mistaking.








Also they should keep the Audi R8 breaking system on it to!!!
it would be SICK!!!!!!


----------



## sdub (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Trict GTi)*

Looks really nice. Haven't driven the Jetta TDI yet so I can't comment on lack of engine mods/power in this car. Seems like it could be a pretty good deal anyway.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (sdub)*

im gonna wanna trade in my subaru for this beast.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

i love this thing.. super cool looking


----------



## TornadoBurg (Jul 7, 2008)

car=win motor=fail


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (PreMier)*

looks really nice... could be a great daily driver. i didnt know you get a tax credit too for TDI's!!! thats a plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slavato (Apr 14, 2004)

good way to clear V platform... lol


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## too_slow (May 10, 2006)

Noob question.. Will the interior be a MK5, or will it have a MK5.5 (ala JSW) interior?


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Foxtrot 3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foxtrot 3* »_I think it looks cool, but really wish VW could have seen to fit the 170hp version of the engine as opposed to the 140hp version. 


Ditto... I would have a hard time *not* buying this if VW had decided on the 170HP TDI engine instead. Talk about having your cake and eating it too!


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (too_slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too_slow* »_Noob question.. Will the interior be a MK5, or will it have a MK5.5 (ala JSW) interior?

it should have the new interior like the one thats in the GTI 
IMOP


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Geesixty)*

I agree, if they brought over the R8 brakes & the 170 bhp version, it would've been an 'even more' special edition.... but even as it sits, it's a nice little piece - and it could easily be modified to similar TDI cupcar specs.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Rubber_Ducky)*

Already ordered two!


----------



## Skibum291 (Mar 21, 2008)

like everyone else- awesome whip- wish they put the 170 in- but the torque is ridiculous


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_and GLI/GTI brakes
and GLI/GTI suspension
and Interlagos interior
I see a lot more than just a body kit and stickers (though the kit is nice as well).

Agree. Everyone complains we never get anything cool here, then when we do... they complain about it.
Great idea VW. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (vwlippy)*

Naaww, you guys got it all wrong. Give me the Golf R motor and its a done deal, deposit in hand.
-J


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
it should have the new interior like the one thats in the GTI 
IMOP

IMOP?


----------



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (JWoody)*

I love the idea...I already have one TDI transplanted GLI, so this could fit right in. Are these going for suggested retail or some crazy markup?


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-n-IT)*

f'in awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (JMTombstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMTombstone* »_
IMOP?

OPPS















lol i screwed up i was at work.....

It should have been IMHO
in my honest opinion


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you VWOA for bringing something cool. You are showing that economy can be fun! Plus with sport suspension you can hold your speed in turns better give you increased mpg from not having to slow down and have to waste energy speeding back up again!


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
agreed they should put the motor that they used in the TDI cup cars... 170 hp and like 223lbs. if i'm not mistaking.








Also they should keep the Audi R8 breaking system on it to!!!
it would be SICK!!!!!!









The TDI cup cars have 170hp and 300 ft.lbs
The 140hp cars have 236 ft.lbs.
There's so much aftermarket tuning available for TDI's that I don't think the fact they have 140 hp stock should be a breaking point for anyone.


----------



## Foxtrot 3 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_
Agree. Everyone complains we never get anything cool here, then when we do... they complain about it.
Great idea VW. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh, it is a good idea, and I appreciate VW bringing us some cool stuff, but if they had read the pages and pages of input on the Tex about this concept they would have seen we wanted the 170hp version most of all.
Even with the 140hp version, I may shop it when it arrives. I want a Golf R, but may need a 4-door. I'd look at this over a regular TDI for sure.


----------



## schmuck (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (Foxtrot 3)*

vw brought one of these and a mk6 tdi golf out to the east coast r32 track day. The TDI's weren't doing to bad in a field full of r32's. I wouldn't be too disappointed about only getting the 140 hp version, 236 torque works quite well and the car looks great. I'll have to look to see if I took any interior pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (SiLvErTDiR2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiLvErTDiR2001* »_
The TDI cup cars have 170hp and 300 ft.lbs
The 140hp cars have 236 ft.lbs.
There's so much aftermarket tuning available for TDI's that I don't think the fact they have 140 hp stock should be a breaking point for anyone.

not trying to be rude or anything but can you show my some places that does after market on TDI's because i'm a little

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








when it comes to tdi's


----------



## Teets (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Rubber_Ducky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubber_Ducky* »_So bascially... a TDi jetta with a thunderbunny kit

I'd say a GLI with a TDI motor and thunderbunny kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks awesome, I definitely want one. As long as I can remove the graphics on the side.....


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

i'm in love


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (borapumpkin)*

Perhaps if I had kid's id get one.


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
OPPS















lol i screwed up i was at work.....

It should have been IMHO
in my honest opinion 

lol thats what I assumed, that or you spell honest without the h


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (pcbootleger)*

Yes....
YES...
*YES!!!*
This is great news!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Foxtrot 3)*

HIDs?


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re:*

Cool car, but that front bumper is hideous. There's more plastic mesh than actual front end.\


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (san)*

So you guys want them to federalize a different engine for how many cars? Would this make sense to you of you were running the show? Sure, I'd like more horsepower as well, but I sure as hell wouldn't expect them to shell out a couple million to sell a couple thousand cars... and you can just chip it for additional ponies.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

They should just make the 170 HP the standard for all TDI's


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this Jetta.


----------



## redleg (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Air and water do mix)*

Add that engine to the Tiguan, Passat, A3 and A4, and then you have a much larger market.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (redleg)*

Ok, so I love the concept as I already said, but I'm really starting to hate that front bumper. I wish they went with a more understated design like the MkIV GLI/20th/337, it looks way to rice to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
edit: wow I can't belive the blank out rice-er, minus the hyphen! Censorship sucks 


_Modified by Andrew 16v at 8:39 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Andrew 16v)*

Anyone know if this 2500 for USA & Canada or just USA?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Andrew 16v)*

Once you see this bumper in person I think you will change your mind. I built a GTI with the Thunderbunny kit and it was HOT! I think this looks sweet especially on the Jetta in Laser Blue! Butttt thats just my opinion.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_They should just make the 170 HP the standard for all TDI's 









bingo!
but their likely saving this for the MKiv ? 
drop in HID's will save you about $1200


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Trict GTi)*

Here are some places that tune TDI's. Behold the dark side:
Kermatdi.com
TDIparts.com
Boraparts.com
Among others that I can't remember. I don't believe there are any stateside tuners that have chips out for the tdi common rail engines at this time, but it's probably not going to be too far into the future either. However based on how the other tdi engines respond to chip tuning, I bet it's safe to say that a chipped 140hp car will probably meet or exceed the 170hp TDI-cup spec figures.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_
bingo!
but their likely saving this for the MKiv ? 
drop in HID's will save you about $1200

... and blind everyone on the road with you







now THAT is rice!









They didn't add the 170 because it would cost too much stateside, where small has to = cheap, simply wouldn't sell as well. Also, who cares? A chipped TDI with bigger injectors and a new clutch can make and handle very close to 170hp/300tq! Not bad for a $20,000 car that gets 40mpg highway!
They're not going to invest tons of money in a market that hates diesels. Give americans time to come around and I think you'll find a lot of TDI options in the near future, including varying engine/trim options. This is just the start.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:04 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (slavato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slavato* »_good way to clear V platform... lol

Too bad they aren't using this as a launch for the MK6 platform in the sedan. But then with only 2500 available, it would not make much of a splash.


----------



## R32-Tech (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (pcbootleger)*

interisting...


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (R32-Tech)*

If I was to buy a mkV Jetta, it would be either this model, or the JSW.
You have to drive the new TDI in manual to understand why it's fun, and like others said, who cares that it only has 140hp, chip the damn thing!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (R32-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32-Tech* »_interisting...

dat jus done macke any kina cents. 
Dis tred neds alot moar pichurs.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_but their likely saving this for the MKiv ?

MKIV?







This is not 2001.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (gti_matt)*

I dig it....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

wow, a four door i'm really really diggin


----------



## 8v_cabrio (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

I like the badgeless better.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, that's sweet! Nice work VW!


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (8v_cabrio)*

Looks like Wings West designed the front bumper cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: Re: (san)*

I agree complete about the horrible front end to much plastic mesh!!!








_Quote, originally posted by *san* »_Cool car, but that front bumper is hideous. There's more plastic mesh than actual front end.\


----------



## maxVdubs (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (SiLvErTDiR2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiLvErTDiR2001* »_
The TDI cup cars have 170hp and 300 ft.lbs
The 140hp cars have 236 ft.lbs.
There's so much aftermarket tuning available for TDI's that I don't think the fact they have 140 hp stock should be a breaking point for anyone.

I agree 100%!!! like we wouldnt tune it anyhow... I am thinking the fahrenheit could be replaced by this..... I wonder if it comes in ORANGE??


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

I am interested in seeing pictures of the interior, I wonder if will look like the 2010 GTI interior? As far as the interlagos


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

When can I order mine?


----------



## Guude (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ScottieGTI)*

Guys complaining about too much mesh:
We are talking about two different bumpers. Compare the bumper in the mugshot that was posted to the picture released from VW. You will notice that there is actually less mesh than in the mugshot - and I agree the mugshot has an awful lot of mesh.
Regarding the interior (I have not seen it) I doubt that VW will make any hardware changes at all. This car is basically your Wolfsburg Edition on steroids. You will not see the interior change until the arrival of the MKVI Jetta in (hopefully) 2011.
Also I have my theories regarding HIDs - I doubt it. Considering that the true cup racers did not have any. It would be great though.


----------



## Guude (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Guude)*

It almost seems as if the top portion (that appears to constitute too much mesh) is a solid black piece of plastic -probably to mount the license plate/holder on.


_Modified by Guude at 8:42 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## CADtech (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

I like this concept! Would really like to see interior though. Would this get the GTI-ish MF steering wheel?
As far as 170 vs. 140, I'd rather they throw the R32 AWD in this TDIcup Jetta sedan. See where I'm goin'? TDI + sedan+ AWD + sport suspension, brakes, etc.=














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

VW does what I want them to do, and I already have a relatively new car...oh well.
I'll test drive it...could consider one used in the future.


----------



## graff48 (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Guude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guude* »_Guys complaining about too much mesh:
We are talking about two different bumpers. Compare the bumper in the mugshot that was posted to the picture released from VW. You will notice that there is actually less mesh than in the mugshot.

Look closer. It's the same bumper. There's black plastic underneath the top portion of the mesh.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (Krazee)*

Here you go guys:
Got this from a dealership near Little Rock, AR this evening.

* Volkswagen Dealership Communication *
To: _Dealer Principals, General Managers, and Sales Managers_
Subject: _TDI Cup Street Edition_

*Great news! The Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition will be available for customers beginning in January 2010.*
The original concept debuted in Las Vegas during the 2008 SEMA show. After the SEMA show, the concept was displayed at TDI Cup races throughout the country. Additional PR and Marketing activities are also planned to support the introduction, including a dedicated press event in spring 2010.
This vehicle has been very well received by enthusiasts and consumers. Here is a notable quote from one customer: _"...that's EXACTLY with I want (or NEED) for my commuting to work! Sign me up for the 6-speed version. Perfect car for my 80-mile daily commute."_
The similarities between the TDI Cup race car and the "Street" Edition are apparent at first glance. The TDI Cup "Street" Edition features the brakes with red calipers, sway bars and Ruropean sport-tuned suspension for the performance-oriented GLI. There is an optional body kit that includes the front bumper, side skirts and rear valance that are found on the TDI Cup race cars. A lower priced version is available without the body kit.
Enhancements to the TDI Cup "Street" Edition go well beyond cosmetics. The TDI Cup "Street" Edition is powered by the award-winning 2.0-liter clean diesel engine that produces 140 horsepower and an impressive 236 lbs-ft. of torque. The engine makes use of an advanced electronically controlled turbocharger and common rail direct injection technology, and can be mated to either a six-speed manual transmission or the highly acclaimed DSG transmission.
Other upgrades on the Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition include sport seats with Interlagos cloth, and a performance enhanced steering wheel with paddle shifters when equipment with the DSG transmission. Completing this dynamic special edition is a set of 18-inch Charleston wheels with performance all-season tires. In addition to the Laser Blue debut vehicle, other colors include candy while, black, and salsa red.
Pricing will start at $24,900 (manual) for the base version and $27,340 (manual) for the full replica car with body kit.
Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition Ordering Process:
Volkswagen has a finite amount of TDI engine capacity available, so the TDI Cup "Street" Edition does not represent incremental production. Therefore, it's important to understand that every TDI Cup "Street" Edition ordered will offset a regular Jetta Sedan TDI the Dealers would otherwise receive in your normal allocation.
With that in mind, here is the process that will allow Dealers to take and confirm orders in advance of this special model for your customers:
Check out the new order guide (attached). _This will provide all details and specs of the vehicle. _
Negotiate and Finalize the retail order with your customer. _All orders should be secured with a deposit._
Submit order in VIM. _Place order in VIM as you normally would for any SOLD order. Orders will be pulled and sent to Production on a weekly basis. The Actual Production week will be determined at the time of confirmation by Production._
Inventory Units will be honored where possible. _After all SOLD orders are confirmed by Production, and there is additional capacity available, Dealers may order Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition vehicles for your Inventory._
Future Jetta Sedan TDI Dealer Allocations will be adjusted._ For every TDI Cup order placed and confirmed into Production, either retail SOLD or for dealership inventory, your future allocation of Jetta Sedan TDI will be reduced by one unit._
For more information on the TDI Cup Street Edition Reservation "Pre-Sales" Program, please contact your regional support staff.
.....
.....
.....

*From internal VWOA "10/29/09 Order Guide and Pricing"*

2.0L Jetta TDI Cup Edition w/o Body Kit - 6 speed manual RETAIL $24,990 DEALER INVOICE $23,552
2.0L Jetta TDI Cup Edition w/o Body Kit - 6 speed DSG AUTO RETAIL $26,090 DEALER INVOICE $24,651
Destination charge: add $750

Standard features:
2.0L 140hp Turbo Diesel engine w/ 6-speed manual transmission, GLI sport suspension, GLI brakes w/ red painted calipers, 18" Charleston allow wheels w/ all-season performance tires, GLI sport seats w/ Interlagos cloth, heatable front seats, leather-wrapped, multi-function steering wheel w/ paddle shifters (DSG models only), adjustable front intermittent wipers, A/C, crusie control, front floor mats, power door locks, outlets, and steering, 10-speaker sound system w/ in-dash CD player, Aux-in, and MP3 readability Aux-in, 6-month Sirius subscription, 115v power outlet, highline combi-instrument display, Bluetooth, leather brake handle, shift knob, heated front washer nozzles, daytime running lights, power adjusting, heatable ext. mirrors, TDI badge, TDI Cup side decal, TDI Cup edition door sill plates, alloy appearance GLI pedals, front side thorex airbags, ESP, ASR, EDL, EBD, ABS, LATCH, TPMS

*AVAILABLE PACKAGES AND STAND-ALONE OPTIONS:*
3FE - Power Sunroof - RETAIL $1,000 _INVOICE PRICE $883_
PNI - Navigation System RNS510 - RETAIL $1,790 _INVOICE PRICE $1,581_
UF8 - Media Device Interface for iPod Integration - RETAIL $199 _INVOICE PRICE $176_

*MARKET DELIVERY OPTIONS*
JCB - TDI Cup Edition Kit (front bumper, side sill extentions, and rear valance) RETAIL $2350 _INVOICE PRICE $2,075_
JTC - TDI Cup Edition Steering Wheel Clip _Not orderable - forced on by Corporate_ no charge
JMK - Jetta Mat Kit -- rubber mats (set of 4) & trunk liner RETAIL $215 _INVOICE $165_
JRS - Jetta Wing Spoiler RETAIL $495 _INVOICE $325_
*
MODEL EXTERIOR COLORS**
A1A1: Black
4Y4Y: Salsa Red
B4B4: Candy White
Y3Y3: Laser Blue Metallic
*Interlagos cloth available ONLY for this model



_Modified by clintg60-16v at 8:05 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_I dig it....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This Jetta cup car is photo shopped. Those are not the headlights or bumper. 
The blue is a fantastic colour on the Jetta Cup car but we would need to get it in white so we could decal it up for shows. 
P.S. I do agree with the trim change around the windows from chrome to black.


_Modified by Sportster at 12:14 AM 11-6-2009_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sportster)*

if the interior is as promising as it sounds, i might take a peak into ordering one


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

Where's the V12 TDI engine from the Audi R8???!?
>=[


----------



## dtmversion1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (vwlippy)*

I WISH THEY WOULD BRING OUT A DECENT JETTA IN THE UK







AT LEAST WEVE GOT THE SCIROCCO R COMING IN DECEMBER, CANT WAIT TO DRIVE THAT


----------



## dtmversion1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (clintg60-16v)*

IF YOU GONA HAVE A CUP JETTA AT LEAST PUT THE 170HP ENGINE IN..THE 140HP IS NOT THAT GREAT


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (dtmversion1)*

It's not all about horsepower, you can't appreciate a TDI until you drive one...especially with a manual. It's all about the torque that makes them a blast to drive. Being able to accelerate out of a corner while in the higher gears is intoxicating, I love driving twisty country roads in my TDI, I can only imagine doing the same with the new TDI's


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_Already ordered two! 



_Quote, originally posted by *VWVortex* »_There will only be 2,500 Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition available.

Are these going to be numbered like the 20th and .:R32s, or more like the 2004½ GLI that was going to be limited edition (and then built for 2005 as well)??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

doesnt anyone understand this thing is a TORQUE MONSTER? forget hp. tq is where its at.


----------



## DaKRUSH (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *DaKRUSH* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

If that is directed towards me, go back to school kid....haha, you must be retarded. 
you need a lesson in mechanical engineering and physics
anyone who compains about this thing not making enough HP is retarded cause it doesnt rev high enough to produce the HP levels like a gasoline motor does. Example: Hondas have no acceleration due to the fact they have no torque but they can wind out a gear to make HP at 9000 rpm. 

This is by far the most awesome VW factory diesel made to date. 

Edit: Next to the V10 TiDI of course.










_Modified by DUBZAK at 5:58 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaKRUSH* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Your mother must not have loved you enough as a child. I am guessing she probably still doesn't
On a side not maybe daddy loved you too much?


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Sportster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sportster* »_
This Jetta cup car is photo shopped. Those are not the headlights or bumper. 


I know it is, I photoshopped it.


----------



## dtmversion1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

give me the 170 tdi with dsg gearbox anyday. manual tdi clutch and dual mass flywheel are weak. we get them in our dealership all the time with the flywheel going pop


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (CADtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CADtech* »_I like this concept! EDIT/DELETE See where I'm goin'? TDI + sedan+ AWD + sport suspension, brakes, etc.=














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Cadtech, I like the way you're thinking. Two idiots, one thought. So goes the saying.
Make my TDI sedan AWD sport suspension and big F-cking brakes Metallic Silver with Onyx leather. 
I like VWs TDI Cup marketing follow through ... Its a TDI model with enough excitement that a dealership's floor traffic will benefit.
My MY065.5 Jetta 1.9 TDI/DSG pkg 2 mit Navi was fitted early on with a Eibach spring/Bilstein HD arrangement, GTI 17" alloy/Michelin and uprated rear brakes. (GTI rear calipers/rotors/Pagid pads) So,, after 3 years ownership with 70k miles accumulated on the clock , the TDI continues to be an enjoyable car to drive. Seem's this (USA) TDI Cup Street model is similarly positioned. 


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 12:45 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## Huck31 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ScottieGTI)*

Its not the same front as in this picture. If you look close the center section isnt nearly as tall


----------



## Derekfiveo (Aug 16, 2007)

Couple questions:
How does the performance of this engine compare to my 2.0 GTI? 0-60, overall fun?
HID headlights? yes or no? because honestly I dont think I could go backwards from my GTI to regular halogen again...
I love the blue, Just not sure I could bare to part with the GTI if the performance doesnt compare and no HID lol


----------



## wantavwbad (Dec 21, 2008)

looks like a fantastic car to me!


----------



## vdubaron (May 12, 2008)

what's the point of a special edition car with 140hp? their marketing theme could be "my slow". If they're selling this in the u.s. they better bring over the golf r.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubaron* »_what's the point of a special edition car with 140hp? their marketing theme could be "my slow". If they're selling this in the u.s. they better bring over the golf r.


your missing the point... diesel... 236 lbs.-ft. of torque


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
your missing the point... diesel... 236 lbs.-ft. of torque

which is nothing compared with what is offered in the European markets. Should be closer to the 300lbs/ft mark... Then i'd be all ova dat beeeee'atch


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguru* »_
which is nothing compared with what is offered in the European markets. Should be closer to the 300lbs/ft mark... Then i'd be all ova dat beeeee'atch


Chip it then


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_They're not going to invest tons of money in a market that hates diesels. 

I dunno where the diesel hate is, most everyone in my office is jeaous when I say 41mpg every day, and 46-50mpg on my 6,000 mile road trip vacations...








If it's uneducated american public you speak of, they still don't know VWs exist, and probably never will... They think you need a large SUV to get a 5-star crash rating. 
Considering the $25k price tag is basically what we spent for my wife's 2006 5-spd_TDI Pkg1, if you added the $1300 upgraded wheels, and discounted it with the $1300 government rebate, I'd say it's a bargain. I just want the paddle shifters for my DSG_TDI... (I know, go to TDI-club).


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
agreed they should put the motor that they used in the TDI cup cars... 170 hp and like 223lbs. if i'm not mistaking.








Also they should keep the Audi R8 breaking system on it to!!!
it would be SICK!!!!!!









Correct me if im wrong but the TDI cup cars and regular TDIs have the same motor...
the only difference is the TDI cup cars have the european ECU, giving them more power...
atleast this is what i was told by the TDI cup driver at h2o...
and yeah where are the r8 brakes


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (absoluturq)*

Why R8 brakes? Price would be unacceptable with them. I drove 220hp TDI and it still just TDI. No need bigger than GLI has. Put there Garrett GT2559V in it and tune it to 240-250hp and than, think about bigger brakes.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (Hudy_cz)*

I realy think these complaints abut 140hp ae LAUGHABLE.
the name of the game here is torque.
TORQUE you EEEEEE-diots! 
I owned a 90hp '03 TDI, and it was a BLAST to drive. 
Software mods would've made it ridiculously fun. 
I love this Jetta Special Edition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VWOA, I'm still trying to work this out.


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Re: (san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *san* »_Cool car, but that front bumper is hideous. There's more plastic mesh than actual front end.\ <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38734-l-yH6MqWv48NW9sxLXcSnMA.gif" BORDER="0"> 

















Yeah, I would put a standard rabbit front bumper on that thing. It seriously looks like that guy that drives around with his '95 Neon with a real bad body kit.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

Skip this rendition of the Golf/Jetta platform. We have a 2009 Jetta Sportwagen TDI 6-speed which is a superior design for about the same price. The article says the "TDI Cup Street Edition" has the exact same engine as our wagon. How racy is that?
The low end torque of the TDI provides an unbelievably pleasant shifting experience. The TDI feels much faster than it really is and gets in the upper 30s mpg. But the wagon has better rear seat head room and the huge sunroof is better than having a convertible. It has decent carrying capacity while still being small enough to be fun. The only flaw in the Sportwagen TDI is the lack of a cloth interior option and Xenon lights.
But I couldn't get the "Street" edition because I refuse to pay to have advertisements on my doors.


----------



## BUTCH RYAN (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Foxtrot 3)*

GALE BANKS OF BANKSPOWER IS MAKING 300HP WITH THE 2.0 TDI


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

well, take a heatgun and take the stickers off - pretty much what everyone is going to do anyway - thats like keeping the dealer sticker on the trunk - its more of a dealership lot thing then you remove it


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

Sticker delete option?


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (argh32)*

Why complain about the 140hp motor? Same displacement, so just chip it.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (too_slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too_slow* »_Noob question.. Will the interior be a MK5, or will it have a MK5.5 (ala JSW) interior?

The 2010 TDI Jetta wagons at the dealers now have the MkVI front end and interior. It would be nice if the 'Street Ed.' TDI at least the new interior but it appears it will carry on the MkV interior.


----------



## imagine29028 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: (83Caddy16v)*

The MKv interior of the GLI....not just jetta interior.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (lschw1)*

I applaud VW for making another special edition, but we'll keep our '09 JSW TDI 6spd with the Eibach lowering springs and factory 17's (hopefully 18's soon...) and be watching the tuners for software/chip updates. And as a VW enthusiast who has owned numerous GTI's and also has a Corrado VR6, I can tell you that our JSW is NO slouch when it comes to the fun of driving. Nobody leaves us sitting at red lights, and we cruise effortlessly at 80 mpg getting 36 mpg. With the larger brakes on the JSW, aftermarket springs and largest stock wheels offered, the twisty mountain roads are JUST as much fun as the Corrado. OK, _almost_ as much fun as the Corrado.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_Why complain about the 140hp motor? Same displacement, so just chip it. 

PD140 can be chipped to over 170hp to the wheels.


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re:*

What does the front end look like WITHOUT the optional body kit? Same big chrome grille/bumper as any other Jetta?


----------



## tntjackson (Dec 18, 2000)

I think it's a great idea. Keep throwing out the limited editions. I picked up a Turbo-S back in 03. If this came in a wagon I'd bite.


----------



## vwchevca (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder how good this would in snow? With and without snow tires?


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (vwchevca)*

2009 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup TV Schedule
http://www.speedtv.com/schedule/search/jetta
First race is being aired Dec 6, 2009 @ 5:00PM ET


----------



## Zoku (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
PD140 can be chipped to over 170hp to the wheels. 


w00t!!


----------



## mountain monkey (Dec 9, 2004)

Front end doesn't flow. The pin stripe is ugly. The wheels need to be better. Door pillars are not painted. Car needs work.


----------



## mountain monkey (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_Sticker delete option?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just delete this platform and go back to the 04.5 Jetta GLI. The last good looking Jetta.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sportster* »_2009 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup TV Schedule
http://www.speedtv.com/schedule/search/jetta
First race is being aired Dec 6, 2009 @ 5:00PM ET



Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Green Hare)*

Here are a few pictures of the cup cars at Road America. Unfortunately I missed them in action.

































even the pace car was cool.









thank you Volkswagen.










_Modified by skota at 9:51 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for posting those pics Skota. For more Jetta TDI Cup pictures please visit the Gallery at:
http://www.makehasteracing.com/


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

VERY VERY NICE!!!
Love that torque stat. Does anyone know what the 0-60 mph and 1/4 mile times are?


----------



## msweeney (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (skota)*

The red #28 was driven by one of my crew guys. Andrew Tucker FTMFW! I love that dude, he's really coming along as a driver, too. 
I'm stoked they are bringing this car over, I'm really tempted, but I'm holding my breath hoping that they make the Bluesport roadster. I'd buy one in AL and leave it at APR until it could wheelie.
Mike


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (msweeney)*

Reminder you can catch Andrew Tucker and all the other Jetta Cup drivers on SPEED tomorrow at 5pm EST.


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the .:R32 pace car! Probably fast than the race cars.


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (mountain monkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mountain monkey* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just delete this platform and go back to the 04.5 Jetta GLI. The last good looking Jetta.









The mk5 jetta has nothing on ANY of its predecessors. A mk3 VR or GT or a Mk2 16v were so much better also. And for its time the Mk1 Jetta was cool and now pretty hard to find of course.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (veearghhhsex)*

Fresh pics from LA courtesy Autoguide.com (Inside/Outside)

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-....html


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (autoxdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxdriver* »_Fresh pics from LA courtesy Autoguide.com (Inside/Outside)

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-....html 


Thanks for the updated pictures. I like the idea but have a hard time thinking about buying with plaid seats. haven't had plaid seats in a car since I learned to drive in a 72 Charger.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (veearghhhsex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veearghhhsex* »_And for its time the Mk1 Jetta was cool and now pretty hard to find of course.

How many mk1 Jettas do you want?
I can get you clean mk1 coupes, with no rust, lemme know.


----------



## 110ina40 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (hazw8st)*

lovin the look of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

I admit it looks like an everyday driver, the thing you'd take to the office or on a night out with the lady. And the boys will drop their jaws just as fast as the girl's knickers. Although, I think it's a tad under powered and i know i have more then a handful to agree with me. I'd love to have this in a 2.0 liter turbo version.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition ([email protected])*

looks shout "fast"... but the engine? purrs like a kitten. all show and no go ei?


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (autoxdriver)*

Pics from Detroit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## imagine29028 (Mar 12, 2009)

Went to my dealer, who has 1....not that impressed...especially for 33k+


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (imagine29028)*

$33k??? Does it come with a German whore?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Announces Jetta TDI Cup "Street" Edition (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_Already ordered two!


----------



## TornadoBurg (Jul 7, 2008)

i believe i saw one in white the other day? i DEF saw the lower stickers and same front end.....


----------



## ewillie (Apr 18, 2010)

"well, take a heatgun and take the stickers off - pretty much what everyone is going to do anyway - thats like keeping the dealer sticker on the trunk - its more of a dealership lot thing then you remove it"
I took the heat gun to my new salsa red TDI Cup tonight, the graphics came off easily, and I love the way it looks.
Great car with nice suspension, comfortable seats, tons of torque across the six speed. Very happy a week into it. Cheers, Erik


----------



## Wiskas (Aug 19, 2011)

*170hp*

I believe this car and other models should have at least the 170HP engine just for the extra grunt and power for the top end. Hopefully VW will see fit to at least add the 170 hp to the range even as an extra cost item.

Recently drove a Ford Mondeo in UK with 170hp and the difference between 140 hp and 170 hp is like night and day//

Any one heard snippets re the 170hp making an appearance in N. America


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Wiskas said:


> I believe this car and other models should have at least the 170HP engine just for the extra grunt and power for the top end. Hopefully VW will see fit to at least add the 170 hp to the range even as an extra cost item.
> 
> Recently drove a Ford Mondeo in UK with 170hp and the difference between 140 hp and 170 hp is like night and day//
> 
> Any one heard snippets re the 170hp making an appearance in N. America


 Not going to happen... Not worth the additional cost to VW to pass inspections for a motor very few people would want


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

*170HP*

VW should just bring the Golf GTD over to the US, it comes with the 170 HP TDI motor. I bet they could sell a few of those. While they are at it bring over the TDI Caddy to compete with Ford's Transit Connect Van. 

VW is so LAME


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

I Like Bumper.... ok everything


----------

